# مش عارفه ليه عندى الاحساس ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

*مش عارفه ليه عندى أحساس  أننا  بنعيش عصر ثقافة الكراهية والإنفعال والصراخ 
   إنه إيقاع غريب ومختلف لمستوى الحوار بين الجميع ، والأكثر إثارة هو أن هذاا السلوك البغيض اصبح مقررا ً علينا من خلال شاشات التلفزيون  عبر البرامج الحوارية ، على الرغم من القدرة على اعداد سيناريو عاقل ومتزن لهذا الحوار ، ولكن ما إن يبدأ الضيوف في الكلام حتى تنطلق الصرخات والاعتراضات على الهواء مباشرة ( بلا خجل ) ..ده طبعا غير المشاهد الداميه اللى بنشوفها على بعض القنوات 24 ساعه فى اليوم !!!!
هل الهدف من تلك البرامج هي إستقطاب إهتمام الناس كما يحدث في برامج المصارعة الحرة ؟!  
الحقيقه معنديش اجابه على السؤال ده !!!
ده غير طبعا الافلام العنيفه والتمثيليات المشحونه بالانفعالات الغاضبه وبالانتقام وبالكراهيه وغيرها من المشاعر السلبيه  الخانقه   

وحتى عند إشارات المرور ، القوا نظرة كده على وجوه السائقين ، والناس فى المواصلات العامه  هتلاقوا ملامحهم ناطقه بالغضب والاستعداد للخناق فى أى وقت وكأنها ظاهرة إجتماعية يعاني منها الجميع !!!! .

والحقيقة المرة أن الحميمية قد تلاشت من التعاملات حتى بين الأصدقاء ، وغاب التلاقي والإتصال الإنساني الأخلاقي الإيجابي الجميل عن حياتنا اليومية .. بقينا بنمثل المحبه  على بعض وفى الحقيقه هو تمثيل متقن  
هل فعلا الانسان فقد مشاعره كأنسان وأصبح قلبه خالى من أى عاطفه حتى لاقرب الناس أليه ..طيب ليه بقى عادى جدا ان الصديق ميطلبش صديقه الا لو ليه طلب عنده 
هى دى الصداقه ؟؟
اللى مخوفنى حقيقى وقالقنى جداااا أن منتدانا تضيع المحبه منه لانه منتدى  بيختلف عن غيره بالمحبه اللى بين أعضاءه ..يا ريت نساعد بعض أن ده ميحصلش ونفضل نحب بعض ونتحمل بعض 
فعلا يا ريت ​*


----------



## ميرنا (15 يناير 2009)

بصراحة يا دون عندك حق وانا بضايق جداا من بتاع مصلحتة بكرهه جداا 

بس مفتكرش انى المنتدى يضيع منه المحبة لانى مبنى على اساس المحبة وربنا موجود فيه بجد وكلنا حاسين بايدة


----------



## SALVATION (15 يناير 2009)

_بجد يا دونا المحبة لسة موجوده كل شخص جواه محبة بس سواد الدنيا وسوء التعامل غطا على كل ده
بس تعرفى هنا فى المنتدى بتظهر وبطريقة مش عادية فا مش تقلقى 
اما بالنسبة للشعوب مش بأدينا حاجة غير الصلاه هيه ديه سلاحنا لمحربة حيل ابليس فى نزع المحبة من الناس​_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> بصراحة يا دون عندك حق وانا بضايق جداا من بتاع مصلحتة بكرهه جداا
> 
> بس مفتكرش انى المنتدى يضيع منه المحبة لانى مبنى على اساس المحبة وربنا موجود فيه بجد وكلنا حاسين بايدة



*صدقينى يا ميرنا أنا مش بتكلم من فراغ
تصورى على سبيل المثال عضو معانا كلنا بنعزه وبنحترمه جدااااا ولمجرد انى اعترضت على عنوان موضوع منزله وجملتين لاقيتهم صعبين شويه  رفض التعديل وقالى بالحرف الواحد انه مش داخل المنتدى تانى لانه منتداكوا وأنتوا حرين فيه .. 
حقيقى اتصدمت وحزنت جدا لكلامه ده .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بجد يا دونا المحبة لسة موجوده كل شخص جواه محبة بس سواد الدنيا وسوء التعامل غطا على كل ده
> بس تعرفى هنا فى المنتدى بتظهر وبطريقة مش عادية فا مش تقلقى
> اما بالنسبة للشعوب مش بأدينا حاجة غير الصلاه هيه ديه سلاحنا لمحربة حيل ابليس فى نزع المحبة من الناس​_​



*صدقنى عارفه يا تونى ان المحبه موجوده ده أحنا ولاد المسيح ملك السلام والمحبه أزاى مش هنحب بعض ونخاف على بعض لكن زى ما انت قلت محاربة ابليس لينا هى المشكله والمشكله الاكبر اننا نساعده  ونديله الفرصه لانه يفرقنا 
هو ده مصدر قلقى على روح المحبه اللى موجوده عندنا​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2009)

كل بيت لا يدخله الرب يسوع حتما" سينهار

البيت هو الانسان والمحبة والحب والرب بينهما

وليس الحجر....

ومنتدانا اعتقد لا بل اجزم بان الرب يسوع يسكنه

وبالتالي لا خوف عليه..

شكرااااا لكي اختي خوفك في محله لو قرننا 

الاستغناء عن راعينا الاول ..

والادارة الحكيمة ثانيا"............

سلام الرب يسوع معنا....


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (15 يناير 2009)

*هو الانسان هيفضل انسان والمشاعر الحلوة هتفضل جواة بس هي ضغوط الحياة اللي خلت الناس بقي خلقها ضيق ومفيش صبر علي بعضها والرتم السريع لليوم 
لكن لو كل واحد خلا في قلبة المحبة والصبر علي غيرة الدنيا هتبقي بخير 
متخافيش يا دونا يا جميلة علي منتدانا 
الرب حارصة بايدية المباركة 
مش هنقلق ابدا طلما يسوع هو ربان السفينة 
مرسي يا جميلة علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2009)

مش هضيف كتير على كلام اخوتى فى مشاركتهم 

كل انسان بيكون نفسه يعيش حياه كلها محبه وسلام 

بس الدنيا بتفرض علينا حياه بيكون نفسنا نغيرها 

وتكون حياه مليئه بالمحبه 

بس الدنيا دلوقتى غيريت كل الناس 

الناس الالى كان قلبها مليان محبه 

دلوقتى ضاعت المحبه 

بسبب كره الناس لبعضها 

ده غيران من ده ونفسه يبقى زيه 

تبتدى الكراهيه وتضيع المحبه فى النص 

وده الالى حاصل فى الحروب الالى بين الدول 

كل دوله وليها اطماع تفكر فى حرب 

لانها طمعانه فى خير البلد التانيه 

وتبتدى من تانى المحبه تضيع

ربنا يستر 

بالنسبه لمنتدانا ربنا يملئله ديما بالمحبه المتواجده به حاليا 

اعضاء كلهم عايشين فى محبه وسلام 

ياريت العالم عايش زى منتدانا فى محبه 

وخوف على الاخرين ونسأل على بعضنا لما حد يغيب 

ربنــــــــــــــا موجـــــــــــــود 

موضوع هااااااااااااااااام جدا يا دونا 

يستحق النقاش الطويل فيه 

اسمحيلى اضيف تقييم عليه 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> بصراحة يا دون عندك حق وانا بضايق جداا من بتاع مصلحتة بكرهه جداا
> 
> بس مفتكرش انى المنتدى يضيع منه المحبة لانى مبنى على اساس المحبة وربنا موجود فيه بجد وكلنا حاسين بايدة


*
بتاع مصلحتة :t9:

عارفة ياميرنا

انا اتعلمت اكون بتاعت مصلحتى موت خاصاً فى مجال الشغل 

ولو مكنتش بتاعت مصلحتى هتاكل صدقنى فى بعض الاوقات والاماكن لازم تكونى انانية فى طباعك

ودة بسبب منهج الكراهية الى بتتكلم عنه دونا 

موضوعك جميل واحساسك سليم *​


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2009)

*للآسف دونا كلامك صحيح 100% ولكن فى مثل انا بحبة قالة كونفشيوس (بدل من ان تلعن الظلام أضىء شمعةوالشمعة بالتأكيد منتدانا الرائع اللى انا بحس فية بكل صدق بالحب بين اعضائة والمساعدة اللى بيقدمها مشرفية لكل محتا ج معلومة او استفسار بكل حب بدون تذمر فعلا اللة لايترك نفس بلا شاهد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كل بيت لا يدخله الرب يسوع حتما" سينهار
> 
> البيت هو الانسان والمحبة والحب والرب بينهما
> 
> ...



*ما هو ده يا كليموو اللى بقصده من ورا موضوعى ده ..أننا نعمل اللى بنقوله نخلى ربنا وسطينا بجد ..تبقى كلمة المحبه فعاله ومش مجرد كلمه بنقولها كمجامله وتعدى .. عاوزين قلوبنا تبقى مليانه بالمحبه الحقيقيه مش محبه مزيفه ولا ليها غرض .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هو الانسان هيفضل انسان والمشاعر الحلوة هتفضل جواة بس هي ضغوط الحياة اللي خلت الناس بقي خلقها ضيق ومفيش صبر علي بعضها والرتم السريع لليوم
> لكن لو كل واحد خلا في قلبة المحبة والصبر علي غيرة الدنيا هتبقي بخير
> متخافيش يا دونا يا جميلة علي منتدانا
> الرب حارصة بايدية المباركة
> ...



*ما انا خايفه مع كتر الضغوط والمشاكل والاحداث نتغير أكتر من كده وحالتنا تسوء أكتر والانسان يفقد انسانيته هيبقى وقتها دنيتنا غابة .
يا ريت يفضل مسيحنا ربان سفينة منتدانا .. حقيقى عجبتنى جملتك دى أوى وطمنت قلبى ..وطول ما بذرة المحبه موجوده هنفضل نحصد محبه على طول .. يا ريت يكون ده هدفنا كلنا .​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 يناير 2009)

*احنا لو اخدنا كل كلمه بتتقال بمحبه *
*متهيقلي مش هيبقي في مجال للمكراهيه او الزعل *
*ياريت فعلا نحافظ علي محبتنا لبعض*
*وربنا يبعد عننا عدو الخير*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 يناير 2009)

*معاكى حق فى كلامك بيحصل كتير بس دى ضغوط فى الحياه نفسها
بس ربنا موجود ومحارات ابليس لو انتصرت مرة مش هتنتصر فى الاخر 
ربنا يديم روح المحبه بينا ويزودها
احيكى على الموضوع الجميل يا دون دون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> مش هضيف كتير على كلام اخوتى فى مشاركتهم
> 
> كل انسان بيكون نفسه يعيش حياه كلها محبه وسلام
> 
> ...



*أيوه فعلا يا كوكو الناس أتغيرت محدش بقى مستحمل أن حد يكون أحسن منه فى أى حاجه وبقى عادى جدا نحس أن انسان بيشمت فى انسان لما تحصله حاجه وحشه ومن غير سبب ..
 حتى الطيبه اختفت من على وشوش الناس والعيون بقت مليانه شر والناس متربصه ببعض .. حقيقى ربنا يرحمنا .
ميرررسى يا كوكو على تقييمك لموضوعى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *
> بتاع مصلحتة :t9:
> 
> عارفة ياميرنا
> ...



*لكن يا ونس لو عملنا زى ما بتقولى وعاملنا الناس بمعاملتهم وبقت محبتنا مزيفه هيجى الوقت اللى فيه نتغير بجد من جوانا وهنفقد قدرتنا على أننا نحب من قلبنا .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *للآسف دونا كلامك صحيح 100% ولكن فى مثل انا بحبة قالة كونفشيوس (بدل من ان تلعن الظلام أضىء شمعةوالشمعة بالتأكيد منتدانا الرائع اللى انا بحس فية بكل صدق بالحب بين اعضائة والمساعدة اللى بيقدمها مشرفية لكل محتا ج معلومة او استفسار بكل حب بدون تذمر فعلا اللة لايترك نفس بلا شاهد*



*فعلا منتدانا جميل بالمحبه اللى جواه وحتى لو فى قله محبتها مش صادقه عندى أمل أنها تتغير وتفهم الامور صح .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *احنا لو اخدنا كل كلمه بتتقال بمحبه *
> *متهيقلي مش هيبقي في مجال للمكراهيه او الزعل *
> *ياريت فعلا نحافظ علي محبتنا لبعض*
> *وربنا يبعد عننا عدو الخير*​



*يا رررررررريت يا ميروو مكانش يبقى فى عندنا مشكله لو كلنا اتحملنا بعض وخلينا المحبه صاحبة الكلمه الاولى والاخيره فى كل حاجه .. حقيقى ده هيفرق معانا كتييييييير .​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *معاكى حق فى كلامك بيحصل كتير بس دى ضغوط فى الحياه نفسها
> بس ربنا موجود ومحارات ابليس لو انتصرت مرة مش هتنتصر فى الاخر
> ربنا يديم روح المحبه بينا ويزودها
> احيكى على الموضوع الجميل يا دون دون*



*امييييين يا رب يقوى محبتنا ويزودها ويفتح قلوبنا وعقولنا أكتر من كده​*


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2009)

*اعترض *
*خلقت لاعترض  ماليش دعوه *
*ببساطة القلب اللى جواه محبة مش هيشوف غير المحبة *
*وهيحتمل كل شئ طول الوقت من اجل محبته *
*لكن التمثييل والتزييف ولعب دور المحب مش بيكون طول الوقت *
*لو احنا مليانين بالمحبة  هنحس ان الدنيا كلها محبة *
*ودى هى المحبة الكامله *
*مينفعش تقول ان انا عندى محبة ونشكر ربنا الناس كلها عارفه كدة *
*لكن تيجى بعدها تقول شوف فلان كله حقد وغل وكراهيه للناس *
*بدلا من ان تلعن الظلام اضئ شمعه *
*بدل ما تقول فلان حقود وفلان بيكره  حب انت كل الناس  (محبة مش حب حب ) *
*هتبرر لكل الناس افعالها وهتحسها حاجات طبيعيه  لانكم بتحبهم *
*لكن لو مكنش ليك ناحيتهم محبة  مش هيعجبك اى تصرف منهم  وبالتالى هتلاقى  اغلب الناس كارهين بعض *
*اما بخصوص الاتوبيس والبرامج والعنف *
*الناس اساسا عاوزة اى حاجة تطلع الكبت اللى جواها *
*ضغوط الحياة بتخلى البنى ادم فى حاله تعرضه لاى مشكله يمشى يخانق فى دبان وشه *
*علشان يطلع الكبت اللى جواه فى شتيمة او فى ضرب او فى زعيق *
*سلامو عليكم*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *اعترض *
> *خلقت لاعترض  ماليش دعوه *
> *ببساطة القلب اللى جواه محبة مش هيشوف غير المحبة *
> *وهيحتمل كل شئ طول الوقت من اجل محبته *
> ...



*أنا معاك فى كل كلمه قلتها يا جوجو بس عارف بيجيلك وقت تتعب لما تقعد  تقدم محبه لشخص وهو يقابلك  بكل جفاوة وقسوه .. ولحد تانى تقدم موقف من كل قلبك ولما يجيلك وقت تحتاجه يصدك ويديلك ضهره ..ولا لما تكون منتظر رد فعل لحاجه عملتها مع اى حد وتلاقى عكس اللى انت منتظره ولما بقى يتكرر كل اللى قلته كتير معاك هتحس ان محبتك مجروحه جواك وهيجيلك وقت محبتك تبقى فاتره وانت نفسك مش حاسسها .​*


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2009)

> أنا معاك فى كل كلمه قلتها يا جوجو بس عارف بيجيلك وقت تتعب لما تقعد تقدم محبه لشخص وهو يقابلك بكل جفاوة وقسوه .. ولحد تانى تقدم موقف من كل قلبك ولما يجيلك وقت تحتاجه يصدك ويديلك ضهره ..ولا لما تكون منتظر رد فعل لحاجه عملتها مع اى حد وتلاقى عكس اللى انت منتظره ولما بقى يتكرر كل اللى قلته كتير معاك هتحس ان محبتك مجروحه جواك وهيجيلك وقت محبتك تبقى فاتره وانت نفسك مش حاسسها .


بصى 
انا شخصيا مقتنع ان المحبة تجيب محبة الا مع نسبه قليلة خالص من الناس 
مش بتحس باى حاجة فى الدنيا الا حاجة واحدة المصلحة وبس
واللى بيمشيه مصلحته وبس  فين ما تكون بقا 
والافضل للناس دى اننا نبعد عنهم واحنا من جوانا مش كارهينهم 
لان دى طبيعتهم وهيفضلو كدة​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 يناير 2009)

*عارفة ليه يادون علشان لان مبقاش لربنا مكان جوانا لو كان ربنا جوانا كان اداا سلام ومحبة 

ومش معاكى ان الحب فى المنتدى عمرة ما هيضيع لان ربنا معانا ووسطينا ومباركنا 

وسلامة جوانا *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> بصى
> انا شخصيا مقتنع ان المحبة تجيب محبة الا مع نسبه قليلة خالص من الناس
> مش بتحس باى حاجة فى الدنيا الا حاجة واحدة المصلحة وبس
> واللى بيمشيه مصلحته وبس  فين ما تكون بقا
> ...



*فعلا فى ناس كده ومهما تديهم من فرص مفيش فايده ويرجعوا يجرحوك تانى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *عارفة ليه يادون علشان لان مبقاش لربنا مكان جوانا لو كان ربنا جوانا كان اداا سلام ومحبة
> 
> ومش معاكى ان الحب فى المنتدى عمرة ما هيضيع لان ربنا معانا ووسطينا ومباركنا
> 
> وسلامة جوانا *​



*عندك حق يا انجى الدنيا لاهيانا وكل مدى بتبعدنا اكتر عن ربنا وكلمته ووجوده فى حياتنا وأتمنى من كل قلبى يفضل منتدانا عمران بالمحبه​*


----------



## mno love r (18 يناير 2009)

[شكرا على الموضوع وبجد انت عندك حق وعندق حق اوى كمان


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2009)

mno love r قال:


> [شكرا على الموضوع وبجد انت عندك حق وعندق حق اوى كمان



*ميرسى على مشاركتك الجميله وتشجيعك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (19 يناير 2009)

للاسف انه فى هذا الزمن  الشرير اصبحة  الكراهيه هى شعار الحياة


----------



## وليم تل (19 يناير 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *اعترض *
> *خلقت لاعترض  ماليش دعوه *
> *ببساطة القلب اللى جواه محبة مش هيشوف غير المحبة *
> *وهيحتمل كل شئ طول الوقت من اجل محبته *
> ...



حقا دونا 
موضوع للمناقشة اكثر من رائع وروعتة تكمن فى انة يمس حياتنا الانسانية والتى اصبح الحب
فيها نادرا بعض الشىء وان وجد فيكون لهدف او مصلحة خاصة وليس حبا فى محبة الناس
ولقد اقتبست رد اخى الحبيب oesi_no
لانة وضع يدة على اهم شىء وهى ان على كل منا ان يبحث عن مكنون الحب داخلة اولا قبل
ان يطلبة من الاخرين فبالمحبة الداخلية سنشعر بأن كل شىء جميل حولنا
ووجب علينا الا ننسى بان داخل قلوبنا جميعا جوهرة مصونة زرعها رب المجد وعلمنا كيف
نحافظ عليها لامعة وضائة ولكن مع زخم الحياة ومشاكلها ومنغصاتها المستمرة نتناسى هذة الجوهرة فيخفوا بريقها ولكن بنعمة رب المجد نتيقظ لها مع صحوة ضمير قد يغيب احيانا او لمسة شيطانية تؤثر علينا ونرجع لها بريقها مرة اخرى ليراها كل من حولنا ويشعروا بقيمة المحبة داخلنا 
محاولين ان يبادلونا المحبة بالمحبة ونادرا ما يحدث عكس ذلك ومن هذا نقول على كل منا ان يبدأ بنفسة اولا يحاسبها هل هو حقا مؤمنا بالمحبة داخلة ام لا وهل يظهرها للاخرين دون غرض او هدف ام هى محبة نصطنعها خوفا من شىء او هدفا لمأربا خاصا
وهنا فى وطننا الصغير منتدى الكنيسة مثلة مثل وطننا الاكبر لدية اناس ذو خلفيات واتجاهات مختلفة وايضا اعمار مختلفة مع فارق هام كما قالت الاخت الغالية دونا ان يد رب المجد ترعاة
وهو حقا ربانها وليس عيبا ان نختلف فالاختلاف هنا شىء صحى وليس مرضى ولكن على ان نؤمن
بشىء هام وهو ان الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود قضية بمعنى انة مهما اختلفنا سنتفق فى النهاية على المحبة الخالصة بيننا ومن هنا اوجة همسة صغيرة من اخ اكبر لكم وطبعا ليس مقاما 
وانما سنا فلكل منكم مقامة المحمود هذة الهمسة لاخوانى واخواتى المشرفين وانا اعلم جيدا
انة عبئا يضاف على اعبائكم وخدمتكم فى رعاية هذا المنتدى وتواصل علاقة المحبة بيننا لا فرق
بين عضوا واشرافا برجاء عند تطبيقكم لقوانين المنتدى الا تطبق بحرفيتها الصامتة ولكن بجوهرها
الحقيقى النابع من المحبة وبالتالى عند حذف موضوع لتكرارة مثلا على المشرف ان يوضح برد
بان الموضوع مكررا وحتى لا يحدث لبسا اما اذا كان موضوعا لم يعجبة لخروجة على قوانين المنتدى او سلوكياتة او فى الفاظة ....الخ ان يرد اولا فى الموضوع ويضع ملاحظاتة وليس عيبا ان يتصل بصاحب الموضوع ويتناقش معة وفى هذا الوقت يكون اعضاء اخرين قد قرأوة واعطوا رأيهم
وهنا قد يتفق على التعديل او الحذف بنية خالصة شفافة كلها حب ومودة ولا تحتاج منا سوى
مجهود طفيف وهو الاتصال حتى تكون فرصة طيبة للاطمئنان كل منا على الاخر وليس عيبا على المشرفين والمشرفات ان يكونوا اكثر صبرا واحتمالا من الاعضاء ويتقبلوا ثورة البعض بطيب خاطر وتهدئة ويردوا السيئة بالحسنة لانهم هم قدوتنا الحسنة فى ترسيخ معنى المحبة بيننا
صدقونى هذا سيجعلنا وسيجعل منتدانا مفخرة ومنارة للمحبة الحقيقية بين كل المنتديات 
واخيرا اعتذر عن الاطالة فى ردى وطبعا لن انسى فضل الاخت الغالية دونا
لانها بموضوعها الرائع هذا استطعت ان انقل لكم هواجسى بكل امانة
وما زلت معكم متابع بشغف لمعرفة ارائكم
ودمتم بود​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (20 يناير 2009)

موضوع مناقشة متميز كالمعتاد الاخت العزيزة دونا
سؤالك مهم جدا ويدل على وعيك بالتغير السلبى فى مجتمعنا ومنا كتير يفتقد هذا الوعى لانخراطة فى المجتمع المعاصر بسلبياته 


 اسباب العنف والكراهية واختفاء العاطفة فى المعاملة بين الناس فى مجتمعنا  ؟
السبب (حسب وجهت نظرى الشخصية) فى عنصرين

- العنصر الأول المشاكل الاقتصادية

 الضغط النفسى الناتج من المشاكل الاقتصادية
 للمواطن المصرى بدليل 
الشعوب الغنية تجدها اكثر تسامح ومحبة فى سلوكها
لو اخذنا مثال دول الخليج فهى نفس ثقافتنا العربية ومع ذلك تجدهم اكثر تسامح واحترام فى تعاملهم مع بعضهم البعض

- العنصر الثانى ثقافتنا العربية 

ثقافتنا تشجع وتدعم السلوكيات السلبية التى ترينها فى برامج الحوارات او فى حوارتنا الشخصية وهذة الثقافة حصرية وبانفراد على الشعوب العربية والاسلامية ويمكننا ملاحظة ذلك من خلال مقارنة الحوارات فى برامج اجنبية والحوارات العربية سنجد فرق واضح! 
الاهل لهم دور جوهرى ولكن تكمن المشكلة فى ان الاهل تحت تاثير ثقافتنا 
فهناك بعض الاهل يعلمون اولادهم الكذب والخداع والحصول على منفعة حتى لو على حساب الغير 
يعلمونهم هذة السلوكيات سواء بقصد او بدون قصد 
"الام مدرسة إن اعدتها اعدت شعب طيب الاخلاق" (حسب ما اتذكر المثل )
ولكن كيف يمكن اعداد امهات شعب كامل! 
كيف يمكن تغير ثقافة سلبية لشعب!
 يمكن تغير ثقافة سلبية بشعب ولكن يحتاج الى نظام وبرنامج مخطط باتقان
يحتاج الى تحرك نظامي واعى مثل
بث برامج اعلامية تساعد على تحسين السلوك مثل الاعلانات العراقية (البركة فى الشباب) التى تحث على مساعدة المسن حتى لو لم يكن عربيا ومساعدة الضعيف والمحبة بين الاصدقاء 
رسائل رائعة تبثها الحكومة العراقية فى عقول الشباب باستخدام اداة فى منتهى القوة وهى الاعلام
وايضا لا ننسى دور الافلام  الذى من المفترض ان يبث رسائل هادفة ولكن للاسف اصبح اهتمامه الاول الايرادات فنادرا ما نجد فيلم له هدف 
لو نظرنا الى الافلام الاجنبية نجد كل الافلام حتى افلام الرعب كلها لها هدف وتبث افكار واضحة وهادفة وكلها تحث على السلوك الايجابى بطريقة شبة منظمة 
دائما نجد ان البطل هو الذى يضحى بحياته من اجل الآخرين 
البطل هو الذى يتحمل اساءة الاخرين رغم قدرته على الرد 
البطل هو الذى يحاول انقاذ اى انسان فقط لانه انسان 
لو نظرنا على فيلم فنتازى مثل سبيدر مان او بات مان سوبر مان او اكس مين هذة الافلام تبث سلوكيات ورسائل سامية الى عقول الشباب
وتاثير هذة الافلام قوية جدا لانها متقنة الصنع ونوعية هذة القصص تثير عقول الشباب

--------------------
اعتذر على عدم التنسيق فكل ادوات التنسيق لا تعمل من على انترنت اكسبلورر الخاص بالموبيل لا اعلم لماذا!
ظاهره عندى صور ثابته لا تفاعلية


----------



## just member (20 يناير 2009)

*عندك حق يا دونا فى كلماتك المعبرة *
*بس احنا هنا كلنا نثق فى الرب يسوع*
*ونعلم انة يحتضنا بلمحبة *
*واكيد مش هيسمح بشء يعكر صفونا*
*انا اثق فية*
*صدقينى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2009)

ابن الكنيسه قال:


> للاسف انه فى هذا الزمن  الشرير اصبحة  الكراهيه هى شعار الحياة



*منقدرش نقول ان الزمن اتغير من غير ما يكون للانسان دخل كبير فى التغيير ده​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (20 يناير 2009)

*مش كل الناس كدة يا دونا

لسة فى ناس طبيعية بمعنى الكلمة

لسة فى ناس بتتحمل بعضها و بتحب بعضها و بتحاول تساعد بعضها

و الى يخلى الناس بقت زى ما بتقولى كدة 

ضغوط الحياة خصوصاً فى البلاد النامية

الضغوط دى بتخلى الناس مش طايقة نفسها 

مش تطيق حد غيرها هههههههههههه

و طبعاً فية ناس بتاعة مصلحتهم و يتحاول تعرفك و تمثل الصداقة من اجل المصلحة

موضوع جميل يا دونا

شكراً ليكى

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا دونا
> موضوع للمناقشة اكثر من رائع وروعتة تكمن فى انة يمس حياتنا الانسانية والتى اصبح الحب
> فيها نادرا بعض الشىء وان وجد فيكون لهدف او مصلحة خاصة وليس حبا فى محبة الناس
> ولقد اقتبست رد اخى الحبيب oesi_no
> ...



*انا متفقه معاك أننا نبدأ بنفسنا ونشوف مدى قدرتنا على االمحبه لان المحبه مش مجرد كلمه عابره بتتقال ولا مجامله فى موقف ويعدى
لا المحبه دى رساله وعلى  فكره مش كل الناس عندهم القدره انهم يحبوا  ومش كل الناس كمان بيقدروا يعبروا عن محبتهم  او ممكن حتى  يعبروا بطريقه بتتفهم غلط
المهم اننا نحاول ..وزى ما قلت المحبه دى عطيه ونعمه كبيره من ربنا بس لازم نرعاها ونكبرها وعلشان نعمل ده لازم نموت روح الكبر اللى بتحارب المحبه وبتحاول دايما تخنقها وكمان نتعلم نغفر ونسامح وننسى اخطاء بعض ونبطل بقى نتربص لبعض ونتمنى نمسك غلطه على اى حد ووقتها نحس اننا عملنا اللى ما يتعمل .
روح المحبه بعيده جدااا عن الاحساس بكراهية ده والغيره من ده 
وبصراحه انت ا تكلمت على نقطه مهمه جدا لمستها بنفسى فى موا قف كتيييييير هى ثقافة الاختلاف
للاسف المبدأ بقى انا اختلف معك أذن انا اكتسبت عدواا 
ده واقع بقينا نعيشه ويا سلام بقى لو اتفقت مع رأى شخص انت مش بتحبه ده كده بقيت عدوه رسمممممى لدرجه بتدفعنا احيانا اننا بنعلن موافقتنا على رأى معين  علشان منخسرش اللى بنحبه
ودى كارثه فى حد ذاتها لانه ممكن اعلن  اتفا قى معاك لارضائك فاسببلك ضرر ولا ده مش بيحصل ؟؟

وللحديث بقيه على ردك يا وليم​*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (20 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *أنا معاك فى كل كلمه قلتها يا جوجو بس عارف بيجيلك وقت تتعب لما تقعد تقدم محبه لشخص وهو يقابلك بكل جفاوة وقسوه .. ولحد تانى تقدم موقف من كل قلبك ولما يجيلك وقت تحتاجه يصدك ويديلك ضهره ..ولا لما تكون منتظر رد فعل لحاجه عملتها مع اى حد وتلاقى عكس اللى انت منتظره ولما بقى يتكرر كل اللى قلته كتير معاك هتحس ان محبتك مجروحه جواك وهيجيلك وقت محبتك تبقى فاتره وانت نفسك مش حاسسها .​*


 النموذج اللى بتكلمى عنه يا دونا موجود بس قليل جدا مجرد استثناء فى قاعدة 
القاعدة هى تزرعى مودة ومحبة تحصدى نفس اللى زرعتية ولكن لكل قاعدة شواذ 
وعمر ما كان الاستثناء بيلغى القاعدة 

فى كل مجتمع فية توازن بين الاخلاق وبين عديمي الاخلاق ولم اسمع عن مجتمع فقدت هذا الاتزان لصالح عديمى الاخلاق
متقلقيش مصر لسة بخير رغم كل سلبيتها


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2009)

> وهنا فى وطننا الصغير منتدى الكنيسة مثلة مثل وطننا الاكبر لدية اناس ذو خلفيات واتجاهات مختلفة وايضا اعمار مختلفة مع فارق هام كما قالت الاخت الغالية دونا ان يد رب المجد ترعاة
> وهو حقا ربانها وليس عيبا ان نختلف فالاختلاف هنا شىء صحى وليس مرضى ولكن على ان نؤمن
> بشىء هام وهو ان الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود قضية بمعنى انة مهما اختلفنا سنتفق فى النهاية على المحبة الخالصة بيننا ومن هنا اوجة همسة صغيرة من اخ اكبر لكم وطبعا ليس مقاما
> وانما سنا فلكل منكم مقامة المحمود هذة الهمسة لاخوانى واخواتى المشرفين وانا اعلم جيدا
> ...


*نتكلم بقى عن واقع بنعيشه كل يوم فى منتدانا اللى على الاقل واثقين   اننا بنحبه وبنعشق وجودنا فيه مع بعض  .. للاسف احيانا بنتعامل مع المشرف على انه ماكينة أو  آله تعمل فلا يحق لها الراحه ولا التوقف عن العمل وصدقنى اخى احزن بشده عندما يوجه لوم لنا على مشاركه مسيئه وضعت وتأخرنا فى حذفها فتجد من يعاملك بلهجة لوم شديده أو عتاب جارح
وبالنسبه لروح القانون لو لم نلتزم به بحذافيره ستجد هناك من يبحث ورائك  ويسألك ليه  طبقته معا يا ولم تطبقه مع فلان 
المهم من حق كل عضو ان يعرف ليه موضوعه التحذف ولكن
ايضا يجب احترام رؤية المشرف وقراره ايا كانت لان بالتأكيد اختياره لم يأتى من فراغ والموضوع ليس له علاقة بسلطه او نفوز فالخادم هو خادم للجميع 
لكن تأكد فكرة النقاش على كل موضوع او مشاركه يتم حذفها هى فكره خياليه ومستحيييييييل ان تنفذ وده كلام اى حد مسك اشراف هنا لانه بسم الصليب احنا محتاجين أد عددنا 10 مرات على الاقل لتنفيذ فكرتك 
صدقنى ده محتاج جهد خيالى مع عدد المواضيع والمشاركات اللى بتضاف كل يوم زائد عدد الاعضاء المتزايد 
لازم نعترف انه فى تقصير ولكنه على الاقل غير مقصود ولو أخدناه بمحبه مش هنلاقى مشكله

أتمنى اكون اجبتك على كل تساؤلاتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *انا متفقه معاك أننا نبدأ بنفسنا ونشوف مدى قدرتنا على االمحبه لان المحبه مش مجرد كلمه عابره بتتقال ولا مجامله فى موقف ويعدى
> لا المحبه دى رساله وعلى  فكره مش كل الناس عندهم القدره انهم يحبوا  ومش كل الناس كمان بيقدروا يعبروا عن محبتهم  او ممكن حتى  يعبروا بطريقه بتتفهم غلط
> المهم اننا نحاول ..وزى ما قلت المحبه دى عطيه ونعمه كبيره من ربنا بس لازم نرعاها ونكبرها وعلشان نعمل ده لازم نموت روح الكبر اللى بتحارب المحبه وبتحاول دايما تخنقها وكمان نتعلم نغفر ونسامح وننسى اخطاء بعض ونبطل بقى نتربص لبعض ونتمنى نمسك غلطه على اى حد ووقتها نحس اننا عملنا اللى ما يتعمل .
> روح المحبه بعيده جدااا عن الاحساس بكراهية ده والغيره من ده
> ...



حقا دونا
اتفق معك فى كل كلمة من جزئية ردك هذا والذى اعتبرة قيما بل رائعا
وخاصة فى ان اتفق على رأى شخص حتى ولو كان خطأ حتى لا اخسرة
وانا معك انها كارثة وانا افضل ان اخالفة الرأى واخسرة افضل كثيرا
من ان يخسر هو نفسة وبالتالى كل من حولة
وفى انتظار بقية ردك على ردى بشغف
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> موضوع مناقشة متميز كالمعتاد الاخت العزيزة دونا
> سؤالك مهم جدا ويدل على وعيك بالتغير السلبى فى مجتمعنا ومنا كتير يفتقد هذا الوعى لانخراطة فى المجتمع المعاصر بسلبياته
> 
> 
> ...



*لو تكلمنا عن التأثير السلبى الذى يسببه الوضع الاقتصادى فينا وتأثيره البشع على سلوكيات المجتمع دعنى أتنبأ بمستقبل مخيف لاننا والكل يعلم أننا نسير بخطوات سريعه الى مزيد من التدهور الاقتصادى ومن غير الصعب أن نتنبأ بمزيد من التدهور السلوكى المصا حب لهذا 
يعنى من الاخر   مجتمعنا سيتحول مع الوقت لمجتمع  يشبه  الغابه فى سلوكياته والدليل على هذا الكلام حقيقه قد ذكرتها عن ان  الشعوب الغنية تجدها اكثر تسامح ومحبة فى سلوكها وهذه حقيقه واضحه للجميع
وايضاً يتضح لنا كلنا من حياتنا اليوميه على اختلاف شكلها ومشاكلها ان الماده وراء اى صراع قائم حتى المشاكل العاطفيه هى فى الاساس صراع مادى !!!! .
 والنقطه الخاصه بثقافة المجتمع الذى نعيشه هى أيضا حقيقه لا جدال عليها وتعجز أحيانا التربيه المنزليه المعتاده مهما اعتنينا بيها عن الوقوف أما التأثير السلبى لمجتمع يتفاعل معه الشخص يوميا من خلال مدرسه ونادى وكليه وعمل وخلافه 
ويستقر الامل على شاطىء الجيل الجديد لعله ينشأ مختلفاً بسبب أختلاف مصادر اكتسابه لسلوكيات خارجيه مختلفه مع انى لا أعرف مدى صحة التأثير فى هذه الحاله وهل سيكون التأ ثير ايجابى دائماً أم أنه سيجعل من الوضع أسو أ حالا 
فى أأنتظار المزيد من النقاش ​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *نتكلم بقى عن واقع بنعيشه كل يوم فى منتدانا اللى على الاقل واثقين   اننا بنحبه وبنعشق وجودنا فيه مع بعض  .. للاسف احيانا بنتعامل مع المشرف على انه ماكينة أو  آله تعمل فلا يحق لها الراحه ولا التوقف عن العمل وصدقنى اخى احزن بشده عندما يوجه لوم لنا على مشاركه مسيئه وضعت وتأخرنا فى حذفها فتجد من يعاملك بلهجة لوم شديده أو عتاب جارح
> وبالنسبه لروح القانون لو لم نلتزم به بحذافيره ستجد هناك من يبحث ورائك  ويسألك ليه  طبقته معا يا ولم تطبقه مع فلان
> المهم من حق كل عضو ان يعرف ليه موضوعه التحذف ولكن
> ايضا يجب احترام رؤية المشرف وقراره ايا كانت لان بالتأكيد اختياره لم يأتى من فراغ والموضوع ليس له علاقة بسلطه او نفوز فالخادم هو خادم للجميع
> ...



بالقطع دونا
نحن جميعا نكن لهذا المنتدى محبة خاصة والا لماذا كل هذا الجهد فى النقاش
اليس لصالحة ونصل بة وبأعضائة لمحبة غير مسبوقة ونحن نعى جيدا المسؤلية الملقاة
على عاتق المشرفين والمراقبين وهى تكليفا وليست تشريفا وفكرتى هذة ليست خيالا صعب تحقيقة او عبأ عليهم لان المشرف مثلى ومثل غيرة قد يتجانبة الصواب فى حذف او نقل ليس فى محلةوهذ ليس عيبا وان كانت هناك صعوبة فى مناقشة صاحب الموضوع فهناك حل اسهل
نترك الموضوع يوما ونرى رد فعل بقية الاعضاء اذا حدث تجاوب يترك وان لم يحدث فيحذف
وبالتالى نبعد عن المشرف اى حرج او خطأ قد يحدث دون قصد حتى نطمئن على الاقل
لمسيرة المحبة والترابط الاسرى داخل المنتدى ونبعد اى شبه هوائى عنا
وشكرا على ردك الايجابى والواعى واتمنى ان تكون وجة نظرى وصلت واضحة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *عندك حق يا دونا فى كلماتك المعبرة *
> *بس احنا هنا كلنا نثق فى الرب يسوع*
> *ونعلم انة يحتضنا بلمحبة *
> *واكيد مش هيسمح بشء يعكر صفونا*
> ...



*ربنا موجود وقادر يبدل القلوب الكارهه لقلوب محبه وصادقه فى محبتها​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2009)

r0o0o0ky قال:


> *مش كل الناس كدة يا دونا
> 
> لسة فى ناس طبيعية بمعنى الكلمة
> 
> ...



*عندك حق ومن الصعب جداا انك تقابل فى حياتك حد يعرفك ويمثل عليك المحبه من أجل مصلحه وبعد أن تقضيها له يديلك ضهره ووقت ان تحتاجه يصبح كأنه لا يعرفك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2009)

extreemfxtrader قال:


> النموذج اللى بتكلمى عنه يا دونا موجود بس قليل جدا مجرد استثناء فى قاعدة
> القاعدة هى تزرعى مودة ومحبة تحصدى نفس اللى زرعتية ولكن لكل قاعدة شواذ
> وعمر ما كان الاستثناء بيلغى القاعدة
> 
> ...



*للاسف يا اكستريم  مبقتش مجرد نما ذج قليله  بالعكس بقت ظاهره متفشيه كالوباء ومش مبالغه لو قلتك ان التصرفات السلبيه احيانا بتظهر وكأنها الطبيعى وما يخالفها هو شاذ القاعده مش العكس​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> حقا دونا
> اتفق معك فى كل كلمة من جزئية ردك هذا والذى اعتبرة قيما بل رائعا
> وخاصة فى ان اتفق على رأى شخص حتى ولو كان خطأ حتى لا اخسرة
> وانا معك انها كارثة وانا افضل ان اخالفة الرأى واخسرة افضل كثيرا
> ...



*عارف يا وليم لو مشينا بالمبدأ ده ومع أنه الاصح والافيد  ..لكن مع طبيعة البشر الحاليه للاسف هتلاقى نفسك خسرت معظم الناس واقربهم ليك لمجرد انك عارضتهم وخالفتهم فى اى موضوع ولو بسيط وحتى لو غطى على اسلوبك غطاء من المحبه والاسلوب الهادى هتلاقى انه مفيش فايده​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> بالقطع دونا
> نحن جميعا نكن لهذا المنتدى محبة خاصة والا لماذا كل هذا الجهد فى النقاش
> اليس لصالحة ونصل بة وبأعضائة لمحبة غير مسبوقة ونحن نعى جيدا المسؤلية الملقاة
> على عاتق المشرفين والمراقبين وهى تكليفا وليست تشريفا وفكرتى هذة ليست خيالا صعب تحقيقة او عبأ عليهم لان المشرف مثلى ومثل غيرة قد يتجانبة الصواب فى حذف او نقل ليس فى محلةوهذ ليس عيبا وان كانت هناك صعوبة فى مناقشة صاحب الموضوع فهناك حل اسهل
> ...



*لو تركنا الموضوع ولو لساعه واحده اذن نحن موافقون عليه ولو حذفناه بعد وضع ردود عليه بتبقى مشكله كبيره وتضطر تفهم بدل الواحد 3 او 4 انحذ فت ردودهم مع الموضوع
الحل ببساطه هو الثقه فى المشرف والتفاهم معاه بمحبه فى حالة حذف موضوع وان اصر صاحب الموضوع على عرض وجهة نظره فى موضوع معين يتم تقريب وجهات النظر وعلى فكر ه وللتوضيح انا بتكلم عن المواضيع المكتوبه بواسطة اعضاء مش منقوله فلو منقوله وبتخالف القوانين ويراها المشرف غيرصالحه فلا داعى من نقلها اصلا وتحذف فورا بدون اى مناقشه
لازم يكون فى حد صاحب قرار يا وليم احيانا الديمقراطيه الزياده بتجلب مشاكل لا داعى ليها فمن يأخذ قرار عليه ان يكون مسئولا عنه  واختيار المشرف طالما صحيح  يجب ان نترك له الامر فى التصرف​*


----------



## وليم تل (22 يناير 2009)

> عارف يا وليم لو مشينا بالمبدأ ده ومع أنه الاصح والافيد ..لكن مع طبيعة البشر الحاليه للاسف هتلاقى نفسك خسرت معظم الناس واقربهم ليك لمجرد انك عارضتهم وخالفتهم فى اى موضوع ولو بسيط وحتى لو غطى على اسلوبك غطاء من المحبه والاسلوب الهادى هتلاقى انه مفيش فايده



صدقينى دونا 
وانا هنا بتكلم عن حياتى الشخصية والعملية كذلك حيث اننى اقول رأى بصراحة وبلا اى مجاملة او تغطية
والغلطان بقول لة انت غلطان وحقيقى سببت لية مشاكل كتير ولكن فى النهاية بيقولوا انا صح
لما بيشوفوا مواقفى معاهم حتى رؤسائى فى العمل تعودوا مجبرين على اسلوبى هذا واصبح رد فعلهم
حقيقى اسكندرانى لسانك زفر هههههههههههههههههههههه
والمهم بتكون النتيجة زى ما انا عايز وصدقينى الى الان ما خسرتش انسان وفى النهاية لا يصح الا الصحيح




> لو تركنا الموضوع ولو لساعه واحده اذن نحن موافقون عليه ولو حذفناه بعد وضع ردود عليه بتبقى مشكله كبيره وتضطر تفهم بدل الواحد 3 او 4 انحذ فت ردودهم مع الموضوع
> الحل ببساطه هو الثقه فى المشرف والتفاهم معاه بمحبه فى حالة حذف موضوع وان اصر صاحب الموضوع على عرض وجهة نظره فى موضوع معين يتم تقريب وجهات النظر وعلى فكر ه وللتوضيح انا بتكلم عن المواضيع المكتوبه بواسطة اعضاء مش منقوله فلو منقوله وبتخالف القوانين ويراها المشرف غيرصالحه فلا داعى من نقلها اصلا وتحذف فورا بدون اى مناقشه
> لازم يكون فى حد صاحب قرار يا وليم احيانا الديمقراطيه الزياده بتجلب مشاكل لا داعى ليها فمن يأخذ قرار عليه ان يكون مسئولا عنه واختيار المشرف طالما صحيح يجب ان نترك له الامر فى التصرف


شكرا دونا
على رحابة صدرك فى الرد ومحبتك الخالصة
وعامة هذا كان رأى وبالقطع الرأى الاول والاخير هو لكم فأنتم اقدم منى بكثير فى المنتدى كما اننى لست
خبيرا بالمنتديات ولا قوانينها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى دونا
> وانا هنا بتكلم عن حياتى الشخصية والعملية كذلك حيث اننى اقول رأى بصراحة وبلا اى مجاملة او تغطية
> والغلطان بقول لة انت غلطان وحقيقى سببت لية مشاكل كتير ولكن فى النهاية بيقولوا انا صح
> لما بيشوفوا مواقفى معاهم حتى رؤسائى فى العمل تعودوا مجبرين على اسلوبى هذا واصبح رد فعلهم
> ...



*نورت يا وليم  بمتابعتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

مش عارفة يا دونة احنا ليه مبنتعلمش من ربنا لما حبنا....ليه بقت الكراهية منتشرة والمحبه مختفية........الصراحة الناس بتبين نفسها ملايكة وهى شياطين.....معرفش ليه المحبة بقت موضة قديمة بالنسبةللناس ...ويا ريت يفضل منتدانا فى ظل محبة المسيح......نفسى المحبة تبقى حاجة دائمة بين الاعضاء السكر اللى معانا فى المنتدى ياااااااااارب تبقى محبة دائمة


----------



## vemy (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا يا دونا انك نبهتينا اننا نحافظ على المحبة اللى بيننا


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

vemy قال:


> مش عارفة يا دونة احنا ليه مبنتعلمش من ربنا لما حبنا....ليه بقت الكراهية منتشرة والمحبه مختفية........الصراحة الناس بتبين نفسها ملايكة وهى شياطين.....معرفش ليه المحبة بقت موضة قديمة بالنسبةللناس ...ويا ريت يفضل منتدانا فى ظل محبة المسيح......نفسى المحبة تبقى حاجة دائمة بين الاعضاء السكر اللى معانا فى المنتدى ياااااااااارب تبقى محبة دائمة



*أمين يا رب تدوم محبتنا
ميرسى يا قمررر على مرورك الجميله :Love_Mailbox:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 فبراير 2009)

vemy قال:


> شكرا يا دونا انك نبهتينا اننا نحافظ على المحبة اللى بيننا



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

*لاقتنى عاوزه اقول كلام قلته وقلتوه قبل كده فقلت بدل التكرار ارفع الموضوع من تانى احسن*


----------



## النهيسى (12 يوليو 2010)

أختى دونا

عجبنى جدا كلمه منفعه فى هذا الخصوص

تفسر الأيه البيت المنقسم على نفسه يخرب

الانقسام لقداسه البابا



قال أحد القديسين:

لو اجتمع عشرة آلاف من الملائكة، لكان لهم رأى واحد، للأسف حينما يجتمع عدد قليل من البشر، فإنهم يختلفون..!

والإنقسام قد يكون دليلاً على وجود الذات..

الذات التى تعمل وحدها، بعيداً عن روح الله..  والتى لا تبالى بالنتائج الخطيرة التى يسببها الإنقسام! وما هى هذه النتائج؟..  قال أحد الأدباء:

 تنازع نسران على فريسة، كانت من نصيب الثعلب..  ولهذا قال السيد المسيح " كل بيت منقسم على ذاته يخرب "، إنها عبارة ينساها المنقسمون.

 كثيراً ما تقوم جماعة بعمل إنقسام، تترك الجو خراباً، ثم تمضى لحاله، وكأنها لم تفعل شيئاً! بينما يطالبها الله بدم ما قد خربته بأفعالها..  الإنقسام بين الأخوة يدل على عدم محبة..

وانقسام الصغير على الكبير يدل على التمرد، وعدم الطاعة، وعدم احترام الرئاسات 
  وكلها خطاي.

 وكما قد يدل الإنقسام على كبرياء فى النفس، واعتداد بالذات.  وغالباً ما يكون أب الإعتراف خارج الدائرة فى كل هذا، لا يستشار فى شئ..

 فى رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كورنثوس، وبخهم على الإنقسام، ووصفهم بأنهم جسديون (1كو3).  ذلك لأن المنقسمين بعيدون عن وحدانية الروح.

إن أعضاء الجسد الواحد تتعاون معاً لخير الذى يتعاون فيه الكل معاً.

 والواحدانية تحتاج إلى احترام الرأى الآخر، وعلى الأقل التدريب على التعامل مع الرأى الآخر، دون ثورة، ودون غضب، ودون تشير، ودون تحطيم..  

نصيحة نقولها لكل من يسير فى طريق الإنقسام:

حاول أن تكسب غيرك، بدلاً من انقسامك عليه.

كن موضوعياً، وابعد عن المسائل الشخصية.

درب نفسك على التعاون وروح الجماعة..



أخى دونا


> تصورى على سبيل المثال عضو معانا كلنا بنعزه وبنحترمه جدااااا ولمجرد انى اعترضت على عنوان موضوع منزله وجملتين لاقيتهم صعبين شويه رفض التعديل وقالى بالحرف الواحد انه مش داخل المنتدى تانى لانه منتداكوا وأنتوا حرين فيه ..
> حقيقى اتصدمت وحزنت جدا لكلامه ده .



طبعا من حقك تتصدمى فأين أذن الطاعه

ثم من جهه منتدانا بأمانه لم أجد محبه وتعاونا ألا فيه 

وفى كل مكان نادرا ما تجدين الرأى الآخر المعترض لأجل الأعتراض

ولأجل أن يستمر أى شيئ فكل شيئ محتاج لصلاه


​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (28 يوليو 2010)

*هذه الحالة التى تتكلم عنها هى لها اسباب كثيرة:*
*1_الفراغ العاطفى *
*2_الانانية *
*3_ غياب القدوة *
*و لكن اطمئنوا هناك امل و رجاء فى التخلص من هذه العادات القبيحة اذا :*
*كل منا بدا بنفسه و بدلا من ان يلعن الظلام يضىء شمعة .*
*و الرب يبارك حياتكم*
*وحيد جرجس ايوب*


----------



## qwyui (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الخب موجود ولى عايز يتاكد يدخل هذا المنتدى الرائع اعزرونى انا مشعرفة اكتب كلام مثلكم لكن انا مشتركة فى منتديات كثيرة ولا ادخل غير منتدى حبى وارتياخى اشكركم


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أختى دونا
> 
> عجبنى جدا كلمه منفعه فى هذا الخصوص
> 
> ...



*اشكرك استاذى على المرور الغالى 
ربنا ايبارك حياتك ويديم وجودك وسطينا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2010)

وحيد جرجس ايوب قال:


> *هذه الحالة التى تتكلم عنها هى لها اسباب كثيرة:*
> *1_الفراغ العاطفى *
> *2_الانانية *
> *3_ غياب القدوة *
> ...



*اشكرك يا وحيد على مرورك ومشاركتك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2010)

qwyui قال:


> الخب موجود ولى عايز يتاكد يدخل هذا المنتدى الرائع اعزرونى انا مشعرفة اكتب كلام مثلكم لكن انا مشتركة فى منتديات كثيرة ولا ادخل غير منتدى حبى وارتياخى اشكركم



*بالعكس كلماتك البسيطه بتعنيلنا الكتير
ربنا يباركك *


----------

